# Sugar cane aphids



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Starting to see sugar cane aphids here in SC. They are effecting patches of Johnson Grass. No big deal (I think) for me since I don't grow any sorghum family crops. I just thought I let everyone know they were now this far north. I read where they were slowly migrating. They will attack milo and Sussex.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have them really bad in my milo here in kansas. My father is spraying a field for them right now, our local co-op is spraying another one of my fields. I hope it's not to late it's good looking milo.


----------

